# Paid Cubing Opportunities



## timeless (Apr 17, 2011)

I hardly ever seen cubing in ads but i seen speedstacking, penspinning, bboying, etc on them and ppl get paid. A recent one was the VW sign and drive commercial featuring a pen spinner





and also in this music vid




http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ot-ft.-Speedstacking-Pen-Spinning-Bboying-etc


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been offered money, even $5 notes from people who're amazed. It seems wrong to take money from people, for something I find fun, and aren't doing for money. I often catch the same train on Fridays, I was offered $5 from a guy 2 weeks in a row. He mentioned seeing another kid who could do it about the same speed as me. 
People also try to pay me to solve their cubes, I solve it, but don't take the money. I could've made maybe $50 if I room everyone's money. I sold an F2 to a random on the train who asked where she could buy it.
Anyone else have similar experiences?


----------



## timeless (Apr 17, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I've been offered money, even $5 notes from people who're amazed. It seems wrong to take money from people, for something I find fun, and aren't doing for money. I often catch the same train on Fridays, I was offered $5 from a guy 2 weeks in a row. He mentioned seeing another kid who could do it about the same speed as me.
> People also try to pay me to solve their cubes, I solve it, but don't take the money. I could've made maybe $50 if I room everyone's money. I sold an F2 to a random on the train who asked where she could buy it.
> Anyone else have similar experiences?


 
i think faz got paid 100$ for cubing a few hours at a toy convention

In the Volkswagen commercial, they were paying $1700 per day o.0 and it was 2 days.

and in the music video, the penspining guy was paid $100 for 30 minutes


----------



## avgdi (Apr 18, 2011)

I've made $5 from a drunk guy at a party before.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 18, 2011)

I got 1$ once. Woner has a good story.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 18, 2011)

Pretty much any partnered youtube cuber makes some cash off making cubing videos and such.


----------



## theace (Apr 18, 2011)

I teach. So I earn.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 18, 2011)

I've got lots of free beer. Drunk people are easily impressed.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've made over $100 from drunk people.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 19, 2011)

Guimond did the cubing in the pepsi commercial.

Wonder what Faz makes from his youtube video link to Lightake?
Imagine Dan Brown having a commission-link to lightake with his tutorials…


----------



## Faz (Apr 19, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Guimond did the cubing in the pepsi commercial.
> 
> Wonder what Faz makes from his youtube video link to Lightake?
> Imagine Dan Brown having a commission-link to lightake with his tutorials…


 
Not too much. I get more from youtube partnership. I've made about $75 from lightake.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 19, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Not too much. I get more from youtube partnership. I've made about $75 from lightake.


 
How cool would it be if cubing had million-dollar salaries for the pro... like _golf_ does.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 19, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> How cool would it be if cubing had million-dollar salaries for the pro... like _golf_ does.


I think a part of the coolness would be lost... 

Would you share your million dollar tricks with your competitors?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 19, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I think a part of the coolness would be lost...
> 
> Would you share your million dollar tricks with your competitors?


 
Errr... yes?
A million dollars would set you up for a good portion, if not all of your life. Wouldn't it be boring not doing anything for ages? 
Would be nice to have competition. Keeps you motivated.


----------



## theace (Apr 19, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> I've made about $75 from lightake.



Somehow, I've made over $300


----------



## timeless (Apr 19, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Guimond did the cubing in the pepsi commercial.
> 
> Wonder what Faz makes from his youtube video link to Lightake?
> Imagine Dan Brown having a commission-link to lightake with his tutorials…


 
link to commercial? havent seen it


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 20, 2011)

I've made $100 on a BLD solve bet.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 20, 2011)

I got handed a $10 bill from an amusement park goer while waiting in line to ride a roller coaster.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 20, 2011)

i brought my 3x3 to school and people were impressed. i thought that they would just think that i was a nerd but they didnt. Now I sell cubes at school. about 35 to 45 cubes sold to over 20 people in just a couple of months.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 20, 2011)

One of my mom's clients took me out to dinner and gave me his old $1250 dollar camera afterward because he wanted to see me cube. (He is like a millionaire for real)


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> One of my mom's clients took me out to dinner and gave me his old $1250 dollar camera afterward because he wanted to see me cube. (He is like a millionaire for real)


 
cool


----------

